# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Một dàn người mẫu metrol toolsensor và cái em bặt bự đế từ.

## Nam CNC

Bỗng nhiên may mắn moi moi được cái đế từ thế là về lên kế hoạch chế cái khoan từ cho xôm tụ... rồi chán chán mò mò cũng được vài con toolsensor , trước khoe anh em, sau thì anh em cứ đăng kí, em nào em cần cho lên đường thì em định giá cho các bác.



         nguyên dàn người mẫu nè.


Cài đế từ này chắc hít là em gỡ không nổi nhé, lực giữ tối đa 192 kgf

và tiếp theo là nguyên dàn sensor

----- set Z cho phay

----- Set XZ cho máy tiện.

----- Set 4 chiều cho máy tiện nhiều đầu dao nè.


----- set vị trí chính xác ( home switch)

---- set đa chiều trong không gian luôn nè ... mà em nó mất cái cần có viên đá đỏ đỏ rồi, chắc cha nào thấy đẹp tưởng hồng ngọc bỏ túi.



   Tất cả đều test hết rồi, rất nhạy hen, độ chính xác 0.001 mm.... bộ sưu tập hoành tráng quá.( toàn bộ mấy em metrol là hàng mới 100% )

----------

Quang_Q7

----------


## ahdvip

Có cái nào tặng ko để em chạy qua liền anh Nam, ^^.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em đăng ký 1 cái H2A-04 nhé.

----------


## CKD

CKD đặt cái có chữ LP2 phía dưới cùng đê hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình có 3 anh em đăng kí, cái ông Đức Vip kia không có phần vì cái tội xin miễn phí thấy ghét,tui có 2 cái rơle cơ nè, miễn phí cái đó thôi độ chính xác tầm 0.02 là cùng à.
     ---- nãy giờ nhức đầu suy nghĩ không biết nên giữ lại cái gì !!!! ông CKD trước , anh Quang_Q7, thứ 2, ông KhoaC3 thứ 3, em thì giữ lại 2 cái kể như là 5 em , còn 1 em cuối cùng, ai đăng kí không ? đang kí luôn đi giá tầm 300-500K 1 cái ( cái đầu dò khó xài nên 200K thôi hen ), em suy nghĩ sẽ phân chia sau.

 ----hết ngày hôm nay mà chưa có ai đăng kí thì em ngưng nha.... (chắc cái đầu dò 2 bậc ông Đức VIp rinh quá )

----------


## mpvmanh

Set Z cho phay gia nhiêu vây anh Nam?

----------


## ahdvip

Trời ơi, ông này ổng nỡ tặng mình cái cùi cùi ak nha, tự kỉ đây. hic hic

----------


## Nam CNC

Cuối cùng suy nghĩ chỉ giữ lại 2 cái cục tròn tròn cuối cùng thôi. 
Bác Khoa lấy cái thứ 2. 
Cái phay to đầu tiên à? tiếc quá, cái đó vô giá bác Mạnh à..... bác cho em cái giá cao nhất mà bác muốn đi, cho em đỡ tiếc.... em sẽ bán cái đó cho bác , ban đầu giữ em nó không bán đâu, nó là cái hoàn chỉnh nhất, chỉ cần nguồn 5V đến 24 kích vào là xài thôi à, bác biết cách xử dụng set Z trong mach3 thì cho set tự động luôn là quá ok.

----------


## mpvmanh

Vô giá là ko có giá ko có giá ko phải chả tiền. Haha lòi quá cảm on bá Nam nhiều nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa là sao ? tự nhiên sao có nhiều bài chen ngang là sao ? sao mình chua bao giờ thấy vậy ta. CKD cái đó em giữ lại rồi bác.... đừng có mơ

Thôi em xin giữ lại cái cục to to đó ,,,, không bán nữa..... tiếc quá, chỉ toàn thấy trên youtube bây giờ cầm trong tay không muốn xa rời nữa, em gắn vào máy của em thì máy em tương đương với máy mazak luôn nhé ( nó có em cũng có hehehe )

----------


## amatuer

Cái H2A (set XZ) có ai đặt gạch chưa Nam ơi. Nếu chưa có kế hoạch cho nó thì gởi ra ĐN đê.

----------


## im_atntc

Cái đầu dò đó chắc bị ai đó thấy đẹp bứt cân ký luôn rồi  :Big Grin:   bữa hôm em thấy còn mà, hay là cái khác nữa .

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái đó bác Khoa đặt hàng rồi, giờ chỉ còn 1 em duy nhất set 4 chiều dạng xoay thôi, mấy cái đó các bác biết độ thì dễ dàng set cho 3 trục luôn. Đặt ngang set được Z, dựng đứng lên set XY  thế là xong, phải thiết kế cái gờ eke chụp vào góc phôi rồi sau đó set mới chính xác.

----------


## Nam CNC

nhiều lắm Chánh ơi, phải biết mò cua bắt ốc, ngày mai càn quét lần cuối cho xong..... các bác ơi, cơ hội duy nhất trong diễn đàn nhé, mua xong rồi đố các bác có cơ hội mua được lần 2.

----------


## im_atntc

Dạo này tay em đang bị đau nên ko có sức mò..hix chỉ có thể vạch lá ở trên cùng thui àh..  :Big Grin:

----------

